# Congrats to our LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer Winner!



## Sonnie

arty: Congratulations arty: 

to 

sub_crazy 

*Winner of the LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer! *


----------



## Binary

Congrats!


----------



## Mike P.

Congrats! Enjoy the sub!


----------



## Binary

Lol. Mike P. I do believe you are stalking me


----------



## sub_crazy

Wow!

Thank you Sonnie and the entire Home Theater Shack team.

After putting this beast through it's paces I may have to change my username to Sub_Insane:yes:

I will post my thought's once I have had a chance to listen to a variety of my favorite bass clips, movies and music.

Thanks again and my apologies in advance to my neighbors


----------



## Jason1976

oh your so lucky. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations Mike! Thats a great prize


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks guys.

I am going to take my name off the next couple of giveaways as well so others members have a better chance at winning.


----------



## usrsld

Congrats!


----------



## engtaz

Congratulations Mike


----------



## TypeA

Congrats


----------



## jazboy

Congrats Mike. This is awesome piece. Share photos of your new gear with us once you get it.


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats, Enjoy the new toy. :wave:


----------



## celica_pete21

Congrats!! Enjoy the new sub!! :T


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks for all the comments and I will get some pics up of the sub once it arrives:T


----------



## PassingInterest

You da man, Sub_Crazy! Congrats!


----------



## sub_crazy

Thank you PassingInterest.

They got a lot of great giveaways coming up, Jason1976 just won a complete 5.2 channel SVS system with the SubEQ and TypeA picked up a Emotiva pre-pro, congrats again to those guys along with all the other winners.

Cool place here at the HTS and thanks again, I can't wait to annoy the neighbors more than I already do


----------



## cavchameleon

Congrats!!!:clap:
Enjoy and have fun!!!


----------



## Quijibo

sweet look'n sub there. congrats


----------



## mechman

Congratulations! :T


----------



## mrbashfo

Congrats on winning this beast of a sub!


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks for all the congrats!

Good luck to the rest of you on winning all the other cool stuff coming up!


----------



## SongJohn

Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks SongJohn.

The sub arrived and I will post some pics later on tonight when I get home.

Thanks again to the Home Theater Shack


----------



## sub_crazy

First off I would also like to thank the fine people at Lava subs for providing this fine subwoofer for the contest. I unintentionally thanked everyone else but them, just an oversight on my part but thanks again to Lava:thankyou:

I just got home but the good camera was borrowed by a friend so I had to use the camera in my phone for the unveil. Excuse the shody pics in advance.





































I really am impressed by the fit and finish of this sub especially considering the the price Lava sells them for. If I didn't already know before hand I would have guessed a lot more, a dual ported 12" powered sub with a really nice finish for how much The packaging was also really good and the sub arrived in perfect condition which is reassuring.

I plan on giving it a listen tonight but the real demo session will be this weekend and I will have my camera back by then. I will start up a new thread once It has broken in more so I can apply some EQ and really give it a listen. I am thinking a couple of weeks should be good but I do plan on giving it a good listen fresh out of the box as well so I have a good all around feel for the sub.

Once again thanks to everyone for the congrats, thanks to Sonnie and the entire HTS team and thanks to Lava for a cool sub:T


----------



## sub_crazy

Some quick first impressions from listening last night.

I plugged into my main system directly to the processor by-passing my SMS-1 just so I can see what it does on it's own. I didn't place it in my normal sub spot but rather behind my main LP as I know this sub has the majority of it's bass in the 30hz range. I have tried a few of my DIY designs in this location and it works well for a single sub in my large room. I then calibrated the levels and checked the response with the SMS-1 to dial in the phase, the response was pretty good for no EQ. I then popped in Steely Dan's Goucho on DVD-A since it is a disc which has surprisingly good bass. 

First listening impression, after 2 minutes I went back and checked my settings, not that it was bad but I was surprised at how good it was. I thought maybe I just had low expectations as this sub is a steal at the price but I had just finished building my first DIY sub with a port and dual 10" drivers and it sounded better. I went back and listened to my DIY ported in the same spot and the Lava did sound better but the levels on my DIY were lower so I corrected it and listened again. My DIY sounded better than before but it was missing some of the snap of the Lava so I went back and the Lava did have more mid-bass punch. I looked at the response of both subs with the SMS-1 and my DIY does dig deeper which was how it was designed but it also a lot larger as well. 

The Lava is basically sitting in the middle of a nearly 4,000 cuft room so the only boundary compensation it has is the floor, the results are surprising to say the least. 

From a certified bass head (can you tell by my username) I am very impressed with how Lava can make such a competent sub for the price and that includes shipping! 

I am going to listen to it a lot more and let it loosen up a bit before moving it to the loft system which is much more bass friendly than the big room. From there I will start a new thread and even run some comparison's to some DIY designs that fall into the same price category, sorry but no Lava vs LMS Ultra comparisons


----------

